# Poukie's Flock (Ongoing Thread)



## PoukieBear

I've finally joined the trend of having one place to post all of my flock pictures. Yay!

I'm going to start off with Skittles, who looks remarkably like a cat in this pic!


----------



## PoukieBear

Blaze has also finally finished his baby moult, and has some amazing colours in his wings and back. It's really hard to capture the true colours on camera, I hope they come through though. 
He has beautiful blue markings through his yellow wings.


----------



## StarlingWings

Michelle, 

I truly love your flock and am so excited to get to see more of them around here! :jumping:

Blaze and Skittles are beautiful 

Skittles does look like he has little whiskers  

Keep on treating us to pictures of your babies! hoto:


----------



## aluz

It seems you caught your Skittles mid chewing/beak grinding, he does look rather funny! Both of your boys are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## shanebudgie

absolutely gorgeous budgies indeed hi Skittles and blaze.so very beautiful.blessings and thanks.look forward to more photos and updates.


----------



## PoukieBear

This is Karl. Good ol' Karl. He and Lemon Jelly were the first of my flock to arrive here years ago. 
My husband doesn't spend much time with he birds, but when he does, it's always Karl that gets his affection.

We like to think that Karl is sort of like that weird grandpa that is completely embarrassing, and cool at the same time. He is a very affectionate bird, always accepting of new members, and has such a gentle heart.

He's also a giant flirt! He doesn't care who (or what) you are, he's instantly in love with anything that moves.

Here he is, giving the camera his best "am I sexy for an old guy?" Look.


----------



## shanebudgie

hi Karl.he's so beautiful.love his colors.thanks so much for sharing.blessings always.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings

Karl is beautiful and he sounds like quite a charming old boy


----------



## PoukieBear

I caught Twitter being a clown this morning! LOL. She's always into something, or getting into trouble... Her favourite thing to do is to attack new mineral blocks as soon as I get them into the cage, which usually makes her look like a blushing bird. (Not today though!)


----------



## StarlingWings

Twitter is a gorgeous little girl!  

She's so sweet, and clearly has her acrobatics down


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are simply beautiful, Michelle!
Skittles picture made me laugh -- I never knew a budgie could impersonate a cat. :laughing2:
Blaze is as handsome as can be -- his markings are gorgeous 
Karl is charming and sounds like a wonderfully sweet fellow.
And Twitter...? Well she absolutely :wow: takes my breath away!*


----------



## Pegg

Gorgeous Flock! I love the color of Twitter! :loveeyes:


----------



## BabyRaptor

They are all so adorable, beautiful flock maybe we can also see the living arrangements


----------



## PoukieBear

Of course! I just finished re doing the bird room.

I have two pet preview F50 flight cages. Males are on the left, females on the right.



I also bought the Per Prevue double breeding cage. The decider is out of it right now, and Starlette is almost looking after his two chicks.


----------



## aluz

Your Karl is gorgeous and your Twitter really seems to be quite funny girl!
Maybe tomorrow she will work on the mineral blocks.


----------



## PoukieBear

Just a few pics from this morning.

Here is Destiny, looking super sleek after his moult. I really wish my iPhone would capture his red eyes!!



And Tango, just chillin' like a villain.



And my last baby went home last night, to a great family! I'm really happy that Rocket found the right home. (I had to turn away a family last week that I didn't feel comfortable with.)

Our last snuggles together.


----------



## StarlingWings

Great pictures! I love Destiny's post-moult photo shoot--he is such a big handsome boy!  

Tango looks beautiful as usual, and I'm glad little Rocket went to a new home. Will you be getting periodic updates from his new family?


----------



## PoukieBear

Thanks!

I always tell new families that I love getting updates! I'm always available if they have questions or concerns, and I should be their first contact, unless it's an emergency!

This week seems to be the week for updates as well! I got a call from "Tippy's" mom about his toenails. Then she went on to tell me how much he talks! She's taught him his name, his address, pretty bird, Story time, what's going on?, and more! She is going to send me video of it, because even her friends can't believe how much he talks!

Another client contacted me about her hen who had just laid an egg. (No mate). So I have her advise on how to throw her out of her breeding cycle.

And finally, "Angels" mom stopped by for another custom blended sprout mix.


----------



## PoukieBear

This is one of my favourite pictures of Buddy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I  LOVE that picture! What a sweetheart:001_wub:*


----------



## PoukieBear

Meet "Pamuk" ! One of my neighbors had an accidental clutch of chicks, and he was desperately looking for homes for his three chicks. 
I do plan on breeding DF Spangles next year, so she fits the bill !

Her name means "Cotton" in Turkish (my neighbor is from Turkey). Apparently when she was in the nest, all they could see of her was her little cotton white face.


----------



## StarlingWings

She's beautiful, congratulations!  

What a sweet little girl she is


----------



## PoukieBear

I have a few more days to spoil this little guy. His new owners are coming to pick him up this weekend. They've named him "Charlie"


----------



## StarlingWings

Aw, Charlie is a sweetheart! I'm sure he'll be very happy in his new home


----------



## PoukieBear

Here are some pics of Lumpy and Bumpy from this year's springtime clutch. Both of them are split for Fallow, so I'll be keeping them for breeding next year.

Lumpy


Bumpy


----------



## PoukieBear

And I just got an update e-mail from one my recent new homes. She adopted Sunny, and he's starting to talk! So far he says "Pretty, pretty pretty bird!", and they are working on teaching him some more.

She said that Sunny loves to come out of his cage all on his own, and is very attached to her kids. He will willingly fly to each of them for treats and scratches and snuggles. She's very happy to have such a wonderful hand tame bird!


----------



## StarlingWings

Aw, Michelle, that is absolutely wonderful. It's always great to hear about how your babies are doing with their new families! It sounds like Sunny is doing wonderfully


----------



## PoukieBear

My bird room does not have any curtains on the windows, and being in the city, it can be quite "bright", even in the middle of the night. If it's an overcast sky, the city lights reflect off the clouds, and the snow, and even a full moon can make it really bright out.

This unfortunately has confused the birds. :001_rolleyes: The other night, they were ALL wide awake and chirping at midnight. (The added nightlight in the room didn't help matters either!)

Needless to say, the next day they were quite tired. I caught Starlette taking a much needed nap.:sleep1:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Starlett is so beautiful and looks as cute as can be taking her little nap. :001_wub:*


----------



## BlueBirdNYC

I love them all...... and while I am drawn to all of them, I'm particularly drawn to Destiny. For some reason out of my control I always seem to go towards the pale pastels. I have no idea why. I love all sorts of deep and bright colors in my other worlds. Thx for sharing, this thread was a fun read. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear

BlueBirdNYC said:


> I love them all...... and while I am drawn to all of them, I'm particularly drawn to Destiny. For some reason out of my control I always seem to go towards the pale pastels. I have no idea why. I love all sorts of deep and bright colors in my other worlds. Thx for sharing, this thread was a fun read.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


You have good taste! Even though you can't see it in that picture, he is one of my Fallows. He has bright red eyes and a beautiful silver blue colour.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC

PoukieBear said:


> You have good taste! Even though you can't see it in that picture, he is one of my Fallows. He has bright red eyes and a beautiful silver blue colour.


So lovely. Would love to see more pics of him at various angles. I've never been drawn to budgies with red eyes, *but*, red & blue is one of my favorite color combinations. He must be stunning. I might have to make a trek to Canada one day to purchase one of your fallows.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear

My birds absolutely LOVE mineral blocks, maybe a little too much! I love them too, but mostly so that I get a new surprise every time I put a new one in. I never know who's going to get a pink face. This time it was Ruby's turn, and I have no idea how she managed it. I think she must have slept up against it, because I had put it in the cage just before lights out last night, and this is how I found her this morning.

Mineral Block

Ruby1


----------



## BlueBirdNYC

Oh wow..... someone really liked the mineral block..... !


----------



## StarlingWings

Ruby is ruby! :laughing: 

At first glance I thought she was a kakariki :laughing2:


----------



## PoukieBear

I was trying to get a cute picture of Buddy and Tango, but Skittles and Blaze decided to photobomb instead!


----------



## FaeryBee

*That is a great picture!! :laughing2:*


----------



## PoukieBear

Candy is one of my chicks that hatched in 2015, she has been returned to me because the little girl who owned her lost interest in her. The father said it was because she started biting, which she does love to do!

I have a feeling it's just hormones (Crossing my fingers that's all it is) as she is in breeding condition now that it's springtime here.

She likes to divebomb any hands that go near her cage. She does come out on her own though, as soon as her door is left open, and seems to be much more content while out. Here she is enjoying some TV time with me last night.


----------



## StarlingWings

She's a beautiful girl, Michelle! I'm so glad she was able to come back home when things didn't work out  :thumbup:


----------



## RavensGryf

Your flock is gorgeous. You have some *very* eye catching mutations Michelle .

It's amazing and fun to see the seemingly endless combinations of color mutations budgies can come in! Although I don't see near as much variety in English where I live.


----------



## Hunterkat

Wow your flock is gorgeous!! Also, I believe we have the same crazy-looking toy! My mom bought it from the breeder I got Niko from because she thought it was hilarious that it had pacifiers on it XD . It appears in the old picture of Twitter being a goof.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I just went back through the entire thread again to enjoy ALL of the pictures you've posted in it.

The one of Ruby with the mineral block coloring around her eye makes me laugh everytime I see it! 

Candy is a beautiful little girl - I hope her biting ceases (or at least lessens) when she comes out of condition. :fingerx:*


----------

